# Setting up a wood shop in my 2 car garage.



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

*It's time to begin.*

Well I have finally got just about everything that I need to begin setting up my new wood shop in the garage. The only major purchase remaining is a bandsaw and I should have that in a couple of weeks.

Tonight my new journey begins with setting up the table saw.

With me luck,
Jim


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

SBG said:


> *It's time to begin.*
> 
> Well I have finally got just about everything that I need to begin setting up my new wood shop in the garage. The only major purchase remaining is a bandsaw and I should have that in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


We want pictures!  

Good luck!


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

SBG said:


> *It's time to begin.*
> 
> Well I have finally got just about everything that I need to begin setting up my new wood shop in the garage. The only major purchase remaining is a bandsaw and I should have that in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


And pictures you shall have =)


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

SBG said:


> *It's time to begin.*
> 
> Well I have finally got just about everything that I need to begin setting up my new wood shop in the garage. The only major purchase remaining is a bandsaw and I should have that in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting…..............................................LOL


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

SBG said:


> *It's time to begin.*
> 
> Well I have finally got just about everything that I need to begin setting up my new wood shop in the garage. The only major purchase remaining is a bandsaw and I should have that in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


It has been over an hour already!!!  (Sorry I just couldn't help myself).


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

SBG said:


> *It's time to begin.*
> 
> Well I have finally got just about everything that I need to begin setting up my new wood shop in the garage. The only major purchase remaining is a bandsaw and I should have that in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Can't find my 11mm wrench. Off to the store to pick one up =(


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

SBG said:


> *It's time to begin.*
> 
> Well I have finally got just about everything that I need to begin setting up my new wood shop in the garage. The only major purchase remaining is a bandsaw and I should have that in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


*"Can't find my 11mm wrench. Off to the store to pick one up =("*

The ultimate testament for an organized shop.

(How many of us have been down that road?)

Best,
Peter


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

SBG said:


> *It's time to begin.*
> 
> Well I have finally got just about everything that I need to begin setting up my new wood shop in the garage. The only major purchase remaining is a bandsaw and I should have that in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


I don't care how organized you are (or aren't), there is always some tool that repeatedly walks off. I'd bet that I have purchased at least ten 10mm wrenches, and nearly that many 1/4" ratchets. I think I may have one of each right now.


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

*Table Saw Assembly:*

After looking at several models of table saws at the local WoodSmith store I decided on the Steel City 35911 with the 50" Fence System. While I would have liked to have one of the big name cabinet saws my budget just won't allow it.

Here's the saw out of the crate. You can see the metal crate that it was packed in on the left had side of the photo. Talk about HEAVY. When I picked it up they loaded it in the back of my truck with a forklift. When I got it home I thought how the hell am I going to get this thing unloaded. Somehow with the help of my Wife we managed to slide it out of the truck using an appliance dolly.










All of the parts laid out:










I normally don't read assembly instructions, but I figured it might be a good idea this time. So following the directions the first step was to install the Dust Port Assembly. Wow that was easy, four screws and the first setp is done.










Next up was attaching the Handwheel Assembly's. This step looks just a bit harder, you have to align a slot on the back of the Handwheel with a pin on the shaft then put on a locking nut. I got both of them on so it must not have been that hard.










Okay so far so good. Next is attaching the Wrench and Fence Hook Assembly's. If I can attach the Handwheels this shouldn't be a problem at all.










Now it's time to put on the Belt Assembly. Simply lift the motor up a bit and slip it on. That wasn't so bad.










Okay now things start to get fun. It's time for the Granite Extension Wing. That sucker's heavy, but not to heavy for one person to do the job.










And here it is attached.










Riving Knife and Blade next. Nothing to it.

















Next up is the Rails for the Fence Assembly. 

















Now it's time to attach the legs to the Table Board Assembly and attach that to the saw. This is the only thing that I do not like about the saw. It seems a little cheap to me. I will probably end up building a new one at a later time.


















Almost done now. Attach the Guide Tube and Scale next. This was the most difficult part of the entire job. And it was only difficult because the bolts holding it on fit really tight and I had a hard time getting a couple of the started. I didn't want to make the bone head mistake of cross threading them so I took my time.

Finishing up I hooked up the power switch, attached the fence and put the miter gauge in it's slot.










Now all I need to do is see if it will power on. Of course I needed to plug in the power cord first. How many times have you forgot to do that?

The moment of truth. Press the green button, the blade starts to turn, then nothing. It just stopped. What the heck is going on I thought.

I check to make sure I didn't trip a breaker. Nope all good. Hmmm. Push the green button again. Nothing. At this point you can probably guess what I was thinking.

Then the light bulb went off in my head. I had the saw plugged into the drop cord that I used for my drill. So I switched it out with my heavy one, pushed the green button and….. Success!! Oh what a nice purr that motor makes.

And here's the first cut! The end of a 2×4.










All in all it was really easy to put together. I still need to make the final adjustments but so far I am pleased with my choice. I guess time will tell if it was a good one.


----------



## Steven_rock_doc (Dec 12, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Table Saw Assembly:*
> 
> After looking at several models of table saws at the local WoodSmith store I decided on the Steel City 35911 with the 50" Fence System. While I would have liked to have one of the big name cabinet saws my budget just won't allow it.
> 
> ...


Looks good to me. And with the top all granite I guess you don't have to worry about it rusting. I expect the first project pictures from the new saw tomorrow.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Table Saw Assembly:*
> 
> After looking at several models of table saws at the local WoodSmith store I decided on the Steel City 35911 with the 50" Fence System. While I would have liked to have one of the big name cabinet saws my budget just won't allow it.
> 
> ...


Nice blog and I liked the way you worked carefully and thoughtfully in a methodical organized manner, as we should all do, but sometimes don't. Thanks for setting a good example.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

SBG said:


> *Table Saw Assembly:*
> 
> After looking at several models of table saws at the local WoodSmith store I decided on the Steel City 35911 with the 50" Fence System. While I would have liked to have one of the big name cabinet saws my budget just won't allow it.
> 
> ...


Great assembly and set-up work on the Table Saw.

I also experienced almost the same as you did. Switched on the machine, it ran a few seconds and quiet. My wild thought was saying "what a crappy motor this saw is using!"...Then checked the the extension plug, it fused off. I dragged the machine to the nearest mains, plugged in and switched on the machine, it was running smoothly… "OK now they replaced the motor…." LOL. I'm the one who is crappy, using the small gauge wire extension for 3.5hp machine…


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

SBG said:


> *Table Saw Assembly:*
> 
> After looking at several models of table saws at the local WoodSmith store I decided on the Steel City 35911 with the 50" Fence System. While I would have liked to have one of the big name cabinet saws my budget just won't allow it.
> 
> ...


"Look Mom I was able to take this long single board and turn it into 2 shorter boards."

Nice looks saw. Use it well.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

SBG said:


> *Table Saw Assembly:*
> 
> After looking at several models of table saws at the local WoodSmith store I decided on the Steel City 35911 with the 50" Fence System. While I would have liked to have one of the big name cabinet saws my budget just won't allow it.
> 
> ...


congratulations, that a nice saw, from past reviews, it does really really well.

be careful with the miter gauge and the miter slot so it doesnt chip the granite. the recommended way to slide it in and out is from behind the blade (back of the saw) and not from the front (where the operator stands).


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Table Saw Assembly:*
> 
> After looking at several models of table saws at the local WoodSmith store I decided on the Steel City 35911 with the 50" Fence System. While I would have liked to have one of the big name cabinet saws my budget just won't allow it.
> 
> ...


Nice saw


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Table Saw Assembly:*
> 
> After looking at several models of table saws at the local WoodSmith store I decided on the Steel City 35911 with the 50" Fence System. While I would have liked to have one of the big name cabinet saws my budget just won't allow it.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. Good advice on the miter gauge PurpLev, thanks.


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

*Delta 950L Drill Press*

I purchased a few of the items for my shop, including this Delta Drill Press, at Lowes because I had some 10% off coupons. Like with the Table Saw I would have liked to purchase something a little better locally but the budget won't allow it.

Package Contents:









There really wasn't much to setting this up. Just unpack and put it together. The hardest part was lifting the head on the post. It's really a two person job but I managed to do it myself.

All set up and ready to go:









So far it seems to be working out good. Time will tell.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

SBG said:


> *Delta 950L Drill Press*
> 
> I purchased a few of the items for my shop, including this Delta Drill Press, at Lowes because I had some 10% off coupons. Like with the Table Saw I would have liked to purchase something a little better locally but the budget won't allow it.
> 
> ...


sharp looking drill press… When are you going to build the table for it LOL


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

SBG said:


> *Delta 950L Drill Press*
> 
> I purchased a few of the items for my shop, including this Delta Drill Press, at Lowes because I had some 10% off coupons. Like with the Table Saw I would have liked to purchase something a little better locally but the budget won't allow it.
> 
> ...


congrats and enjoy.


----------



## larry10 (Oct 17, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Delta 950L Drill Press*
> 
> I purchased a few of the items for my shop, including this Delta Drill Press, at Lowes because I had some 10% off coupons. Like with the Table Saw I would have liked to purchase something a little better locally but the budget won't allow it.
> 
> ...


Did you buy a planer? If so what kind?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

SBG said:


> *Delta 950L Drill Press*
> 
> I purchased a few of the items for my shop, including this Delta Drill Press, at Lowes because I had some 10% off coupons. Like with the Table Saw I would have liked to purchase something a little better locally but the budget won't allow it.
> 
> ...


Nice looking drill press.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Delta 950L Drill Press*
> 
> I purchased a few of the items for my shop, including this Delta Drill Press, at Lowes because I had some 10% off coupons. Like with the Table Saw I would have liked to purchase something a little better locally but the budget won't allow it.
> 
> ...


I have had that same DP for almost 3 years now and it is great. interpim, he does not need to build a table for this one. It has a woodworkers table already. Built in T tracks, replacable center plugs, and besides the left and right tilt, it also tilts forward for compound angles. Once adjusted, the laser crosshairs are great, makes alignment real fast.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Delta 950L Drill Press*
> 
> I purchased a few of the items for my shop, including this Delta Drill Press, at Lowes because I had some 10% off coupons. Like with the Table Saw I would have liked to purchase something a little better locally but the budget won't allow it.
> 
> ...


Other than maybe the monster throw of the Steel City, I have no clue what more you could want in a drill press… That is a sweet machine.

I'm not the biggest fan of current Delta hardware, but that drill press, and the latest Unisaw are earning a lot of points with me…


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Delta 950L Drill Press*
> 
> I purchased a few of the items for my shop, including this Delta Drill Press, at Lowes because I had some 10% off coupons. Like with the Table Saw I would have liked to purchase something a little better locally but the budget won't allow it.
> 
> ...


I just noticed that SBG has not installed the light yet. LOL


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Delta 950L Drill Press*
> 
> I purchased a few of the items for my shop, including this Delta Drill Press, at Lowes because I had some 10% off coupons. Like with the Table Saw I would have liked to purchase something a little better locally but the budget won't allow it.
> 
> ...


Same drill press I bought at Lowes. I like it except for the dial type depth stop. Otherwise it is a workhorse. I am getting ready to order the link belts for it this week.


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Delta 950L Drill Press*
> 
> I purchased a few of the items for my shop, including this Delta Drill Press, at Lowes because I had some 10% off coupons. Like with the Table Saw I would have liked to purchase something a little better locally but the budget won't allow it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys.

Larry, yes I did get a plainer. It's the DeWalt DW735, another 10% off purchase at Lowes. I want to get a stand built for it before I start using it though.

Papadan, you are correct! I have not installed the light yet.

Greg, I agree. The depth stop is not the best design.

Does anyone know of an easy way to adjust the speed on this drill press? I can't seem to get the motor to move far enough forward to loosen the belts. I loosen both locking nuts on each side but the motor only moves forward about 1/4" when I try to move it.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Delta 950L Drill Press*
> 
> I purchased a few of the items for my shop, including this Delta Drill Press, at Lowes because I had some 10% off coupons. Like with the Table Saw I would have liked to purchase something a little better locally but the budget won't allow it.
> 
> ...


That is a very nice drill press, and like Dan said made for woodworkers. The 1/4" sounds about right. Some belt positions are a little more difficult to change than others. The belts are new and will probably stretch a little bit with time. I usually take off the belt on the smallest diameter pulley first by nudging it onto the rim as I turn it. That always seems to work, but it's a bug bear sometimes.


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Delta 950L Drill Press*
> 
> I purchased a few of the items for my shop, including this Delta Drill Press, at Lowes because I had some 10% off coupons. Like with the Table Saw I would have liked to purchase something a little better locally but the budget won't allow it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Stegang. I'll give it another try since I've used it some to see if the belts are a little easier to move.

thanks again,
Jim


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

*Kerg Percision Router Table*

Everything ready for assembly:


















Stand Complete: The casters are not the set for the Kreg table. They are $4.00 HF items. Not sure how well the will hold the table steady but it's an easy swap if they don't work out.









Top Attached:









All of the parts for the fence etc.









Complete and ready to drill the holes to mount the router. The router waiting to be attached is a Porter-Cable 893 2-1/4 HP.









This is a realy nice router table and I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

SBG said:


> *Kerg Percision Router Table*
> 
> Everything ready for assembly:
> 
> ...


Looks good Enjoy


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Kerg Percision Router Table*
> 
> Everything ready for assembly:
> 
> ...


Nice setup, use it well!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Kerg Percision Router Table*
> 
> Everything ready for assembly:
> 
> ...


Kreg makes excellent products. You will enjoy your new router system alot. I replaced the twist knob on the left side with a cam lock from Rockler and found it easier to use. It will spoil you and probably make you want to get a router life with above the table adjustments.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

SBG said:


> *Kerg Percision Router Table*
> 
> Everything ready for assembly:
> 
> ...


That is a nice router table. I have always been impressed with the quality of Kreg's products.


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Kerg Percision Router Table*
> 
> Everything ready for assembly:
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys. Greg: The Porter Cable router came with an extention to use with a router table that go's through the table top and attaches to the highth adjustment on the router that seems to work really well. I'll post a pic tonight when I get home from work showing the router attached.


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Kerg Percision Router Table*
> 
> Everything ready for assembly:
> 
> ...


Here's a pic with the router attached. Notice the adjustment handle going through the fence to adjust the router height. This came with the router and works very well.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

SBG said:


> *Kerg Percision Router Table*
> 
> Everything ready for assembly:
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Kerg Percision Router Table*
> 
> Everything ready for assembly:
> 
> ...


kreg makes some really nice router tables you should check out there pocket hole jig the K4 or the K3


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Kerg Percision Router Table*
> 
> Everything ready for assembly:
> 
> ...


Looks great and will sure do the business. I sure wish I had that adjustment knob on top of mine. It would make life a lot easier.


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

*Delta 37-866 6" Jointer*

Purchased this at the local WoodSmith store. It was on sale for $100 off. I had originally purchased a Porta Cable bench top jointer but returned it in favor of a full sized jointer.

Everything laid out ready for assembly:


















As with the other items that I've put together so for this was not difficult at all.

The first step was putting on the top attaching the drive belt and adjusting the tension.










Next up was attaching the cutter head pulley guard / carriage mounting bracket.










Install the fence.










Now the guard and the power switch.










Done and ready for action!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

SBG said:


> *Delta 37-866 6" Jointer*
> 
> Purchased this at the local WoodSmith store. It was on sale for $100 off. I had originally purchased a Porta Cable bench top jointer but returned it in favor of a full sized jointer.
> 
> ...


Nice tool.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

SBG said:


> *Delta 37-866 6" Jointer*
> 
> Purchased this at the local WoodSmith store. It was on sale for $100 off. I had originally purchased a Porta Cable bench top jointer but returned it in favor of a full sized jointer.
> 
> ...


Wow a great deal. Congrats on your new toy.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

SBG said:


> *Delta 37-866 6" Jointer*
> 
> Purchased this at the local WoodSmith store. It was on sale for $100 off. I had originally purchased a Porta Cable bench top jointer but returned it in favor of a full sized jointer.
> 
> ...


That is a nice looking jointer. I am sure you can't wait to fire it up!


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Delta 37-866 6" Jointer*
> 
> Purchased this at the local WoodSmith store. It was on sale for $100 off. I had originally purchased a Porta Cable bench top jointer but returned it in favor of a full sized jointer.
> 
> ...


Nice…have fun with your new toy!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

SBG said:


> *Delta 37-866 6" Jointer*
> 
> Purchased this at the local WoodSmith store. It was on sale for $100 off. I had originally purchased a Porta Cable bench top jointer but returned it in favor of a full sized jointer.
> 
> ...


They work best with a dust collector attached.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

SBG said:


> *Delta 37-866 6" Jointer*
> 
> Purchased this at the local WoodSmith store. It was on sale for $100 off. I had originally purchased a Porta Cable bench top jointer but returned it in favor of a full sized jointer.
> 
> ...


Nice machine. I love that fence. It makes mine look like a toy. It looks like you are pretty well equipped now with some good machines and ready to make something. Congratulations on you new shop. I'm Looking forward to seeing some of your projects.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

SBG said:


> *Delta 37-866 6" Jointer*
> 
> Purchased this at the local WoodSmith store. It was on sale for $100 off. I had originally purchased a Porta Cable bench top jointer but returned it in favor of a full sized jointer.
> 
> ...


I believe setting up brand new machine is definetely very thrilling moment though challenging. And this new is no exception. Really very nice jointer, smooth bed and fence. Congratulations on your new shop and machines. 
Enjoy woodworking the safe way!


----------



## SBG (Dec 8, 2009)

*V-Drum Sander*

I've been looking at drum sanders and trying to decide between a Sand-Flee or the V-Drum Kit.

My decision was made easier when I found this on listed on CL. 30" V-Drum only an hours drive away. Just got back from picking it.

It needs an on/off switch (the owner just plugged it in to turn it on) and I will probably make a new top and fence for it.

I saved some big money with this find thus allowing more for other "Toys".


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

SBG said:


> *V-Drum Sander*
> 
> I've been looking at drum sanders and trying to decide between a Sand-Flee or the V-Drum Kit.
> 
> ...


Lucky find, I think you will find yourself using it a lot. Like to see more pics when you get your new top made.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

SBG said:


> *V-Drum Sander*
> 
> I've been looking at drum sanders and trying to decide between a Sand-Flee or the V-Drum Kit.
> 
> ...


good job


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

SBG said:


> *V-Drum Sander*
> 
> I've been looking at drum sanders and trying to decide between a Sand-Flee or the V-Drum Kit.
> 
> ...


Sweet cl score! I have been wanting to build one of those for quite some time. I have a 1750 rpm motor just sitting in the corner of my shop for the day I get one of those.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

SBG said:


> *V-Drum Sander*
> 
> I've been looking at drum sanders and trying to decide between a Sand-Flee or the V-Drum Kit.
> 
> ...


Cool, let us know how it works.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

SBG said:


> *V-Drum Sander*
> 
> I've been looking at drum sanders and trying to decide between a Sand-Flee or the V-Drum Kit.
> 
> ...


Hey SGB,
Look cool so far.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

SBG said:


> *V-Drum Sander*
> 
> I've been looking at drum sanders and trying to decide between a Sand-Flee or the V-Drum Kit.
> 
> ...


Good find, craigs list here never list what I want or what I need.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SBG said:


> *V-Drum Sander*
> 
> I've been looking at drum sanders and trying to decide between a Sand-Flee or the V-Drum Kit.
> 
> ...


Good for you. I really want one. Please let us know how you like it.

Steve


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

SBG said:


> *V-Drum Sander*
> 
> I've been looking at drum sanders and trying to decide between a Sand-Flee or the V-Drum Kit.
> 
> ...


I think you'll be happy with your V drum sander. A couple of years ago I bought the Flat Master machine at a woodworking show at Buffalo, NY.
Very nice tool.

d


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

SBG said:


> *V-Drum Sander*
> 
> I've been looking at drum sanders and trying to decide between a Sand-Flee or the V-Drum Kit.
> 
> ...


That is one cool score. Me and a buddy have been discussing building two of these out of stock materials. What motor size are you running, spindal diameter, pulley ratio, etc, etc. These sanders look like a fine solution of utility vs. expense. Thanks for any input. BTKS
Oh, just got the message you buddied me. Thanks, hope the bandsaw is working out well.


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

SBG said:


> *V-Drum Sander*
> 
> I've been looking at drum sanders and trying to decide between a Sand-Flee or the V-Drum Kit.
> 
> ...


I built one of these last June and i don't know how i got along without it, i laminated the top out of plywood and covered it with formica. It made a very solid and smooth surface to run my wood on. I bought the parts new from the supplier except for the motor which i found in a local second hand store for $15.00. I just hook my shop-vac to it and it does a great job.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

SBG said:


> *V-Drum Sander*
> 
> I've been looking at drum sanders and trying to decide between a Sand-Flee or the V-Drum Kit.
> 
> ...


The sander needs a half horse motor.

d


----------

